# NetworkManager outputting to terminal

## Entith

First off, I'm still relatively new to Linux, so if I'm missing something obvious, please forgive me.

I just did a fresh install of Gentoo, and all works fine, added NetworkManager to the default runlevel.

The only problem is NetworkManager seems to be outputting messages (I assume as if it was started with the --no-daemon option) like

```
nm-system-settings: Loaded plugin keyfile: ....

nm-system-settings: Ignoring insecure configuration file ....

nm-system-settings: Added default wired connection ....
```

This is pretty much just an annoyance, as the last message likes to show up after the login prompt has appeared.

So is there any way make NetworkManager stop outputting these messages?

Thanks for any help,

~Entith

----------

## audiodef

Did you also add NetworkManagerDispatcher?

----------

